# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Mi CV  Estudiante ultimo año. Ing. Industrias alimentarias (u.n.a.l.m.)

## Luis Diego Contreras

Hola, este es mi C.V. Me gustaria realizar una investigacion de tesis, y si alguno de los del foro desea alguna podria contactarme. (Datos en C.V.) 
Atte. 
Contreras Miranda, Diego.Temas similares: Soy estudiante de ing agronoma, requiero hacer practicas. Artículo: BID: Ningún país puede mostrar un crecimiento igual al de Perú en último quinquenio Estudiante Ultimo Año Facultad de Agronomia. Ing. Agronomo Exportaciones agrícolas se recuperarán en último trimestre y crecerán 2.5% este año Créditos para la agricultura aumentaron en S/.1.000 millones en el último año

----------

